# Black Poodle Skin Color?



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

My black poodle has white skin. Or if not pure white, it's a very light shade, but definetley not black. I'm still learning the art of grooming and I see quite a bit of that light skin come through when I shave too close to his skin. It kind of ends up making his F/F/T look silver immedietly after clipping. I'm pretty sure it's a normal color for black poodles, but I'm no expert. :question: Hope my two cents helped!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Pepper, my little black boy has a light grey skin tone. Teddy my little red boy is so light skinned he is almost PINK!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper's skin is a light grey.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

What is FFT?

Greg


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

sarpoodle said:


> What is FFT?
> 
> Greg


Face, Feet, Tail


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom's black poodle has a light colored skin - almost a hint of blue to it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't pretend to know much about poodle colors. :lol: I will check skin color on future black poodles before I use a 40 blade!

Thanks!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

CharismaticMillie said:


> My mom's black poodle has a light colored skin - almost a hint of blue to it.


Same with Matrix. His skin looks blue-ish.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My apricot has darkish skin. I think it looks neat. The black puppies I have been playing with have bluish skin.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine has blueish-white skin. I clip his FFT with a 30 and the skin does not show through, but it does show on his neck for a few days after clipping.

I assume if you clipped the hair very short and let the skin get some sunlight it would darken up (tan)?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

FFT=Feet, Face and Tail


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

My girl is a very deep black and has light skin with a bluish cast.funny, I hadn't thought to look till just now  . I wonder why some poodles have black and some have light skin? I know my dog has white grandparents on both sides, so maybe that affects her skin color?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

momofthree, that is the same color as my new puppies skin. It looks pink, but has an odd cast. I believe they will get darker skin when they are older (that bluish cast indicates that?).

Neither of these is my puppy, but it shows the skin:


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, that looks exactly like Zoe's underbelly! So,the skin will darken as they age?


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Little Anderson's skin is quite blue. I have idea if this is common for a brown pup or not. 

Maybe this is from black in his background??

Anyone know?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My Jake was black and he had white skin. Not sure if that is the norm though.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Spike is a blue poodle - his skin is white with a blue tinge, he has one white toe and a small white streak on his chest, as well as the one random and recurring white hair on his back...

He may stay black, turn gray, or something in between, even a brown tinge. At 9 months, he's pretty much the same color he was at birth, but that can change up to 4 years, they say... 

AKC says:
Color 
The coat is an even and solid color at the skin. In blues, grays, silvers, browns, cafe-au-laits, apricots and creams the coat may show varying shades of the same color. This is frequently present in the somewhat darker feathering of the ears and in the tipping of the ruff. While clear colors are definitely preferred, such natural variation in the shading of the coat is not to be considered a fault. Brown and cafe-au-lait Poodles have liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, dark toenails and dark amber eyes. Black, blue, gray, silver, cream and white Poodles have black noses, eye-rims and lips, black or self colored toenails and very dark eyes. In the apricots while the foregoing coloring is preferred, liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, and amber eyes are permitted but are not desirable. Major fault: color of nose, lips and eye-rims incomplete, or of wrong color for color of dog.

Parti-colored dogs shall be disqualified. The coat of a parti-colored dog is not an even solid color at the skin but is of two or more colors.

***I am not sure if that means only one color on the skin, or that the skin is the same as the hair... 

sarah


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My Black & my Cream Poodle have white skin. I think if one clips the coat close enough that the skin will darken like a suntan out in the sun. My Crested always had a pink skin when I shaved off her coat & then she suntanned right up. Now at 14 she has black splotches on her skin so I don't shave her very close anymore, short but covers the blotches. I think using a #40 is pretty risky, I would use a #10 & work my way up to a #40. My favorite is #15 it is close but not bald looking.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My apricot has a ark skin and black points!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

Onyx has bluish skin.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Both my Beau and Roxy had light skin but no pigment. So their skin had no pink to it at all. It was really more of a really light light blueish gray. Nearly white.

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug has bluish skin, I try to shave with the growth of the hair instead of against because it looks odd to me. I love the way poodles faces look about 5-7 days after a close shave. 

Now I want to go home and shave a patch on the little brown MuffinMan to see what color skin he has..................
(never thought to look, the clippers TERRIFY him, so I scissor him all over)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two blues both have white skin, but I LOVE the look of a white poodle in a CC with dark skin! Or Arreau's Journey, she has dark skin too. So pretty!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Usually when you clip a black or blue with a 40 it looks light like that. Soon as the skin gets sun exposure it will darken. Usually it looks really nice in 2 or 3 days, smooth and sleek when the hair grows.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

My parti (and I love his 2 colored skin  ) has black points but pinkish skin. I don't mind it at all but I find his skin is darkening somewhat now as he is now 1 1/2 yrs. The skin on his legs is greyish now. Is it normal for skin to change colors like this on parties?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My apricot, Fifi, had light skin with dark spots...like freckles. Oreo is black with a white stripe from his chin to chest has very light skin...translucent white almost. I live in Hawaii so he does get sun regularly. His muzzle fades to brown but his skin always stays the same.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash has a grayish-blue skin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol! Old thread "revival". Did anyone else look twice thinking tortoise was back?!? 

My apricot toy has light skin but it did end up tanning nicely when she got her conti in the summer. I think the best quality show blacks likely bave blue or dark skin. Kinda like the best whites have all black pigment. 

Rebecca


----------

